
Steam pulls game after its developer tweets Gabe Newell death threat – Polygon - evo_9
http://www.polygon.com/2014/10/20/7024585/gabe-newell-death-threat-paranautical-activity-steam-valve
======
themoogle
Gabe Newell then proceeded to tea bag Maulbeck's dead game dev career while
saying "OMG WRECKT NOOB"

